# When to sell??



## littlespot101 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello, what is the ideal weight to sell kid meat goats at? I have always sold when they averaged around 70lbs. This year, I kidded a month earlier. Selling a month earlier would mean before the first of the new year, putting that income on this year's taxes .

Advice on how big is too big? These kids were born in May 2018.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

It really depends on your market. We have one packer here that prefers them under 80lbs and another that wants them fat and finished.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it depends on the buyer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Price per pound, 60 is always the best, of course in most places. Usually the ones that want them higher only want them because they end up paying less per pound. Of course this is NOT the rule just what is most common. IMO unless you just have them on pasture sell by may no matter the size. Usually after may prices drop till the fall. Again not always, if there happens to be a short of meat it will go up some but it’s a gamble on a maybe. 
What you can do is look for a market report near you and see what weight brings the most. If your in this for the long haul just print it up and keep it and watch and see when prices are the highest. Here the first of the year you can’t beat the prices. But also take into consideration feed. For me it is not worth keeping them over that long. That would make it so I would have to feed them all summer long and there’s no way to make back that money


----------



## littlespot101 (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for the input... I wasnt sure if there was a general weight that is 'to big.' Most sold at the sale barns around here are fifty pounds or less. I haven't a scale but estimate mine are averaging 65-70 right now and will be much more in a month. 

I think I'll hold onto them till right after the first of the year. Area producers around me sell in November...makes me nervous and feel like I should have mine gone already.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your area might have more of a market for kids just now being weaned, basically still on milk and that’s why they are selling smaller, or it could be that they find it’s not worth sinking any more money into them. That’s how I do it. They are pulled right from their dam and to market. It’s not worth the stress of weaning kids, loosing weight, just to put it back on them with more money/ feed. I think the reason why prices are higher the first of the year is because people have usually already shipped everything they have so the demand isn’t being met. I would still look for a market report. Even if it’s not at where your planning on selling it will still give you a general idea of what is going on


----------

